# Wanted: R35 aftermarket Skirts, Splitter & Diffuser



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

I’d like to swap out the OEM bits on my MY10 and replace them with something a bit more sporty or aggressive looking. The original ones look rather plain.

I’d of course like everything to match and look like they’re meant to go together, so no mismatched bits. So what I’m really after is someone who could sell me everything at once, all matching. Preferable in just plain black, or the dark gray the originals are. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

If you contact 4SRC I’m sure they will be able to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

